# Nissan Micra Radio



## winnart (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi,
I have a Nissan Micra SVE Auto 1.4 2004 model. It's recently been in the garage for a service. The mechanic disconnected the battery & afterwards input the radio code incorrectly. Even though I have the code, I can't put it in as I now have an 'error' message saying 'wait 1 hr' which I can't get rid of. I've tried everything I can think of. Has anyone had the same problem & know how to reset the radio? I'd appreciate any advice.
Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

winnart said:


> Hi,
> I have a Nissan Micra SVE Auto 1.4 2004 model. It's recently been in the garage for a service. The mechanic disconnected the battery & afterwards input the radio code incorrectly. Even though I have the code, I can't put it in as I now have an 'error' message saying 'wait 1 hr' which I can't get rid of. I've tried everything I can think of. Has anyone had the same problem & know how to reset the radio? I'd appreciate any advice.
> Thanks


http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/4/327671.html




> The solution was to leave the ignition switched to 'accessories' and leave the "err" display flashing for an hour. After that it reset to "code" so I could input the PIN and now it's fine.


----------



## winnart (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for responding, The first thing I tried several times was to wait one hour, but I can't get past this error. The dealer says I would have to take the unit out & they will send it away to be reset. I just thought someone may have had the same error & found an easier way to fix it. I have seen quite a few owners online with the same problem, but up to now, knowone seems to have found a solution. 
Thanks


----------

